# What do you think is my personality type?



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

The deer looking at the bird is like ISTJs looking at ESFPs.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

I need my insurance card and phone to make calls. My concern is no longer about the event. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I'll leave early. I rather spend my time doing other things. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I won't say anything. I'll wonder if this value of my friend will clash with me in other ways. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

Nothing. See there's a change. Move on. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I value love. I value the happiness of the person I love. Through human interaction, you see what love is not. I came to appreciate what love is defined by myself through time. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Not sure. I can relate to people and not relate to people at the same time. I think I am common, but I have yet found my doppelganger. I would like to develop my Ni because I see more than I need to. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered? Facial expressions and body language trigger predictions. Behavior or activity outside the norm does it too. I feel compelled to do something about it. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

I have no idea. Rest can be both energizing and be draining. Same as going out. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Everything and nothing. I think about what matters at the end and what doesn't.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@ursi

Congratulation to the most vague af "personality type" results I've ever seen.
Besides that,
A lot of Si, some Je.
Very little Ne in this.

ISxJ most likely if we were to take this at face value.

Tell me what you get from this test:
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

lol. I literally LOL.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree with Narci,this is indeed vague.I see lot of Si-Te and very little of other functions in this.
From this I would say unhealthy Istj because lack of Ne-Fi.Basically stuck in Si-te loop.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

My enneagram test says I am above average in health


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> From this I would say unhealthy Istj because lack of Ne-Fi.Basically stuck in Si-te loop.


Si-Te loop doesn't exist, but I know what you mean.
Unhealthy Si dominant, ignoring Ji and Ne functions or just not developed, and only focusing on Si-Je.



> My enneagram test says I am above average in health


What are these tests?
Show us.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> My enneagram test says I am above average in health


I'm not sure where you're getting at with this.



> Unhealthy Si dominant, ignoring Ji and Ne functions or just not developed, and only focusing on Si-Je


Yes this is what I meant.I'm not familiar with the looping function so I probably misinterpreted what the term meant.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I deleted my results already.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> My results said I am a 1W9, 4, 5, 6 omni. Above average health.


What about the function test,I'm more interested in that one.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> My results said I am a 1W9, 4, 5, 6 omni.


145 is usually associated with ISTJ.
However this is about MBTI, not Enneagram.
So this information is somewhat irrelevant.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

What function test?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ursi said:


> What function test?


Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I can say "somewhat me for all." I don't have confidence in the accuracy of the test. Somedays, I'll go wee more to the right.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> I can say "somewhat me for all." I don't have confidence in the accuracy of the test.


For me it was accurate,so even if for you its not 100% accurate,it can still give us some much needed material to help us type you.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't agree. I have taken the mbti test multiple times and scored differently on different days.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> I don't agree. I have taken the mbti test multiple times and scored differently on different days.


Welp w/e,we are doing this to type you so if you don't want to cooperate with us,its your loss.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> I don't agree. I have taken the mbti test multiple times and scored differently on different days.


That is not a MBTI test, it is a cognitive test.

Also it is fairly accurate because I have used it on multiple people throughout this forum and have arrived at pleasing results i.e. successfully typing people. I even back it up with a follow up with cognitive function in relations to people by descriptions and it still leads to the same result.

i.e. this test is fairly good.


> Somedays, I'll go wee more to the right.


The test results changes due to looping, unhealthiness, emotions.
So this test can actually tell us if someone is one of the 3 above.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

lol, why do I feel like I am just jamming myself into a category? :dry:


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

narci, changing minds is not unhealthy. It's adaptive
changing of emotions is considered HUMAN!


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> lol, why do I feel like I am just jamming myself into a category? :dry:


Well thats kind of what Mbti does to people.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I can tell you how I feel about shoving my ass into a unfitted pair of jeans. :exterminate:


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

This stubbornness of not taking a simple test just clearly shows Si-Te and lack of Ne.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> I can tell you how I feel about shoving my ass into a unfitted pair of jeans


Well the thing is if you're typed correctly,its not supposed to feel like that because its your personality.

but w/e I thought you wanted to be typed if you made the thread.I'm confused.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Well the thing is if you're typed correctly,its not supposed to feel like that because its your personality.
> 
> but w/e I thought you wanted to be typed if you made the thread.I'm confused.


Agreed,
either not taking tests because stubborn Si-Te,
or just insecure sharing their cognitive function order (which would be kind of weird).


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

That's what parents do when they force you to take shots.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I want to be typed. But I want to be typed ACCURATELY.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ursi said:


> That's what parents do when they force you to take shots.


Whatever man, I'm out.
Clearly too stubborn and insecure for this kind of thing.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks narci. I got my stubbornness from my daddy =)


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Rip


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> I want to be typed. But I want to be typed ACCURATELY.


If you want to be typed accuraely,using the trial and error method is one thing you're going to have to resolve yourself to use.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

What's the whole point of being one type one day and another type another day? That's not accurate.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> If you want to be typed accuraely,using the trial and error method is one thing you're going to have to resolve yourself to use.


Well it's one method, however a method I perfect in.
Thought ursi would be happy they were in good hands.
But clearly not, just came to make a thread to piss about.
(I don't mind threads that are made to piss about in, but when you make a more "serious" thread to only piss about in -> frustrating).


> What's the whole point of being one type one day and another type another day? That's not accurate. Done that with the mbti test. Hence I am here.


Incorrect.

My cognitive test gave me results of this a year ago:
Ti-Te-Si-Fi-Ne-Ni-Se-Fe
From this: INTP in loop.

Redone test 4 months ago:
Te-Ti-Ne-Ni-Fi-Si-Se-Fe
From this: INTP not in loop.

Redone test 1 month ago:
Ti-Te-Ne-Ni-Si-Fi-Se-Fe
From this: Healthy INTP

If I were to redo test now:
Ti-Te-Si-Ne-Ni-Fi-Se-Fe
Because I am currently in a INTP loop.

As you can see, I do not "change types every other day". 
It is constant, sure the function order changes about.
But if you are good at translating function orders then you will know why it varies.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

This is beautiful:


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

@narcissistic

Have faith INTP. I am not a troll. I came from a human [insert here].


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> I am not a troll. I came from a human vagina.


Wtf Lolol


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

if that's not Ne, what is?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Have faith INTP. I am not a troll. I came from a human vagina.


Do test, or you are confirmed troll.
You've put yourself in a corner now.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I really didn't mind taking the test, you silly rabbit. TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Which is more fitting?:
(These are basic summaries of the type)

*INFP:*

* *





With Introverted Feeling (Fi) as their dominant function, INFPs’ (and ISFPs’) emotions are deep, intense, and personal. This contributes a deep sense of attachment and loyalty, even jealousy, toward the objects of their affection. INFPs empathize with and form attachments to those that affect their own emotions (Fi), such as their own pets, children, or the victims of an act of injustice. Instead of broadly distributing their F-related concerns (the way of Fe types), INFPs (and other Fi types) funnel their emotional energies into select individuals, groups, or causes. This is why Fi is often said to be intensive, whereas Fe is extensive.

INFPs can commonly be found helping individuals that are sick, disabled, disenfranchised, or otherwise in need. They love rescuing or helping the helpless, such as adopting abandoned pets from the animal shelter. They take up “niche” causes that have affected them personally, such as rallying for research for a rare disease.

INFPs want to feel inspired. They need their Fi to be stimulated and impassioned. They may therefore seek out, even if unconsciously, experiences that arouse or intensify feelings of passion, inspiration, or meaning. They may turn to relationships, novels, poetry, music, travel, or charity work to achieve their desired level of intensity. In romantic relationships, INFPs can feel restless and dissatisfied when the passion or intrigue wanes.

Since Fi is introverted in direction, INFPs’ status as Feelers is not always evident when viewed from without. When immersed in Fi, INFPs can often seem cold, aloof, indifferent, moody, or hypersensitive. But despite their Fi’s lack of emotional warmth, INFPs’ auxiliary function, Extraverted Intuition (Ne), often steps in to compensate. When using Ne, INFPs present as open, receptive, quirky, and even fun.

Because INFPs are outwardly receptive and non-judgmental, they can serve as veritable dumping grounds for others’ problems. This can engender a sense of emotional heaviness, leading some INFPs to have a tragic or melancholic air about them.

Many INFPs are well-described as “earthy,” both in appearance and lifestyle. Female INFPs tend to go light on the make-up and are generally less concerned with being fashionable than ISFPs are. INFPs also content themselves with rather meager or Bohemian living arrangements, flanked with second-hand furniture and decor. Designer clothes, fine meals, and extravagant vacations are rarely high on their priority list. Male INFPs, especially early in life, often assume the role of the lone wanderer. Almost always lovers of nature, many take to the trails, mountains, and wilderness in hopes of passionately connecting with what they see as the essence of life.

Although body types do not always closely correspond to personality types (especially in females), there is evidence to suggest that INFPs are disposed to more of an ectomorphic build. If mesomorphs are envisioned as square and chiseled and endomorphs as rounder in shape, ectomorphs can be pictured as more linear and lanky. While it is not all that unusual, at least in the Western world, to encounter INFPs who have taken on a rounder shape, only rarely are they heavily muscled.

Of all types, INFPs are among those most explicitly concerned with achieving a holistic balance of mind (Ne), body (Si), and emotions (Fi). Toward this end, they often populate self-help, “human potential,” or bodywork seminars. Such holistic practices may also serve as attractive and viable career paths for many INFPs. They may find their niche in alternative or complementary medicine, homeopathy, naturopathy, Reiki, etc. Others might opt to study psychology, nursing, or ecology. Because Ne and Si are adjacent in their functional stack, INFPs (like INTPs) enjoy work that allows them to bridge theory (N) and practice (S).

Like ENFPs, INFP career-seekers can be drawn to all sorts of creative endeavors—poetry, music, drama, fiction writing, the fine arts, and the like. Creative expression is in many ways the lifeblood of artistically-inclined INFPs. It not only provides INFPs an enjoyable sense of intensity and absorption, but an opportunity for self-discovery and self-expression.




*INTP:*

* *





NTPs’ dominant function is Introverted Thinking (Ti), which can be associated with independence and intensity of thought. Although INTPs may not discover their intellectual side (i.e., their N) as early as INTJs do, once their auxiliary Ne is fully awakened, they take intellectual matters very seriously. They work to discern unifying themes and metaphysical truths that explain the underlying nature of things. Especially early in their intellectual journey, they feel they must develop a sufficient understanding of the whole before they can competently assess any of its constituent parts. Toward this end, INTPs may devour stacks of books on subjects like philosophy, religion, psychology, and evolutionary theory.

When vacationing from their personal projects and investigations, INTPs, like ENTPs, can be quirky, witty, and engaging. Since they extravert Intuition (Ne) and Feeling (Fe), they can have a certain charm, approachability, and congeniality about them. When discussing a topic that interests them, they can be stimulating conversationalists, as their ever active minds can easily connect one topic to another, paving the way for a multifaceted and broad-ranging dialogue. If disinterested however, such as when forced to endure protracted small talk, they will quickly zone out or find a way of redirecting the conversation. Despite appearing outwardly genuine and personable, INTPs are more interested in discussing ideas than the commonplace details of people’s lives. They enjoy discovering what makes people tick—their motivations, interests, patterns, and propensities. This allows INTPs to further hone and refine their theories (Ti-Ne) of human nature (Fe).

Like other introverts, INTPs can be anxious and self-conscious characters. It is not uncommon for them to display a handful of nervous habits, or at least some sign that they are not at ease. They generally avoid direct eye contact, as though the gaze of their interlocutor may somehow harm them or render them incapable of thinking or communicating. INTPs often have enough insecurity about the discombobulated nature of their Ne expressions in the first place. Feeling that someone else is watching or critiquing them only makes it worse. Like INFPs, INTPs can be slow to disclose the contents of their inner world. As strange as it may seem to other types, INTPs often conceal some of their most dominant personality features, namely, their highly cerebral, rational side. It may only be a select few who are granted full access to this side of the INTP. Others may only encounter INTPs’ inner world through encounters with their work, such as by reading something they have written. This may explain why many INTPs often take interest in writing, which provides an excellent forum for expressing themselves more fully and precisely.

Because of their reluctance to freely display the rational dimension of their personality, as well as the scattered nature of their Ne expressions, INTPs often feel their true level of knowledge and competence goes unnoticed by others. This is especially common in the workplace, where their lack of enthusiasm for organizational life, combined with their quirky outward demeanor, may be mistaken for incompetence. As discussed in my post on INTP careers, INTPs can struggle to find satisfying jobs within the system and are often happier functioning as freelancers or entrepreneurs.

When it comes to relationships, INTPs can also have a rough go of things. While they can use their Ne and Fe to attract potential mates, INTPs’ internal tug-of-war between their Ti and Fe, between their independence (Ti) and the relationship (Fe), can inspire a host of problems. This will be elaborated later in this profile in our discussion of INTPs’ Fe inferior function.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> Cold, you forgot we share the same opinion about being a typist from the ISTJ thread. I am sad you didn't have faith in me. Did my response regarding manipulation is just a lie to you?


I'm confused.I don't renember sharing the same opinion about being a typist or even a thread about that in general.I don't get it,feels like I forgot something important.Please explain.

Anyway this is getting out of hand.So I would like it to go back to typing you.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

This thread made me LOL XD

Considering your posts I've come across till now, I think you're more likely an IXFJ, just because I see them as the best at expressing deep feelings.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

ursi wonders...


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

@Siri

How many post have you seen so far? I hope it's more than 5. :laughing:


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I have good Si when it comes to rando things.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Tell me how you relate to INTP and INFP.
Otherwise I am leaving for good.


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

The number doesn't matter @ursi, what you type does


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> I started two threads talking about manipulation in the ISTJ and iNTJ forum. Check it out.


Oh that one,I don't feel like for example manipulating test results for typing thread if you really did has to do with what we discussed.



> http://personalitycafe.com/istj-forum-duty-fulfillers/890898-help-istj-mm.html


 @ursi Mmmh how is this related to this thread,still don't get it.

I was simply responding to the op,I wasn't talking to you on the thread.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> Tell me how you relate to INTP and INFP.
> Otherwise I am leaving for good.


Narci. YOOOO! I said a million times I can related to all and none. No one ever listens to me. :dry:

Just go narci. Thank you for you assistance.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

@ColdNobility

I clearly voiced my opinion that I do not like typist.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ursi said:


> Narci. YOOOO! I said a million times I can related to all and none. No one ever listens to me. :dry:
> 
> Just go narci. Thank you for you assistance.


Thank you for wasting my time:


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry, I cannot do my daddy narci. Incest is prohibited. Daddy taught me better than that shit!


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> I clearly voiced my opinion that I do not like typist as an individual.


Then why you do typist comments then?



> Narci... Being around my dad and 1 other INTP. I should have known we were gonna run around in circles


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Cold, if you are around a cat for a long time, you recognize their behavior.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Cold, have you NOT been around narci and bwn?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> Cold, have you NOT been around narci and bwn? I need to see some Si!!!


Sorry,I'm lost,still trying to make sense of this thread.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

:kitteh:


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Thank you for wasting my time.


Your time was not wasted.

So Ursi, how exactly do you


> related to all and none.


Also,


> I clearly voiced my opinion that I do not like typist as an individual.


 THEN WHY THE HELL ARE YOU ON THIS WEBSITE????

Now excuse me while I re-read this thread.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I want the BLUE PILL NOW!!!


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I will call myself and XXXX for now.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll get some Ni as my present.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

ursi said:


> I want the BLUE PILL NOW!!!


Then why did you make this thread when you specifically asked,


> What do you think is my personality type?


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

curious. I learn that from INTPs.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

ursi said:


> curious. I learn that from INTPs.


What's curious? What did you learn? And you're typing again.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

You can check out the INTP forum. I asked many questions there.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

It's not typism. It's called active learning.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm starting to get the impression that you're joshing us.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm a little tired. Sheriff, have a good one!


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I want you to apologize to @ColdNobility and to @narcissistic for wasting their time or else I will deconstruct this post and don't even try to edit your posts b/c I downloaded them to my computer.

You have until I finish writing it.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Did you say deconstruct this post?


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I meant thread.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

what did I just run into? I'm not sure if I can type you with the information you've posted.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

flourine said:


> what did I just run into? I'm not sure if I can type you with the information you've posted.


Don't even try, this kid is just trolling and wasting time.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

SheriffLaw said:


> Don't even try, this kid is just trolling and wasting time.


Ursi is always editing posts, so re-reading it can be confusing sometimes.
Also it's pretty obvious when s/he has made a big mistake/ trying to hide something when half the posts are all edited at the same time-stamp as one another.

I actually thought Ursi was serious at first, since they suggested such (i.e. make this thread) in another thread.
But I think s/he got upset/mad that the majority considered him/her as an ISxJ. 



ursi said:


> How about an INFJ? Someone also called me that before.





ColdNobility said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ColdNobility said:


> @ursi Are you down to do one?
> edit:Nvm you already did.
> 
> Narci:Of course.


Sorry for mentions.
Just for evidence that's all.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Ursi is always editing posts, so re-reading it can be confusing sometimes.
> Also it's pretty obvious when s/he has made a big mistake/ trying to hide something when half the posts are all edited at the same time-stamp as one another.
> 
> I actually thought Ursi was serious at first, since they suggested such (i.e. make this thread) in another thread.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

lol. You can check with Cold. I actually enjoyed being an ISTJ. Your argument is now moot.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I am waiting for thread destruction. DESTROY THIS MOOOOFF


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> lol. You can check with Cold. I told him I actually enjoy being an ISTJ. Your argument is now moot.


 Show us quotes then.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I will use the ENTP summoning technique, but I forgot how to spell their names. lol


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

To be fair, if she doesn't agree then she doesn't agree. She should know herself better than all of us here ... especially because she *omits her freaking posts*!!! Haha


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

So butt hurt to your TI means, I am not solely listening to you. :dry:


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

thank you bwn, explaining to narci that I understand myself more than him is like pulling teeth.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> So butt hurt to your TI means, I am not solely listening to you.


You're not listening to anyone, which would indicate you being annoyed/frustrated.


> thank you bwn, explaining to narci that I understand myself more than him is like pulling teeth.


 Don't make a thread that says "What do you think is my personality type?" if opinions are not allowed.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

The issue here is that you think I am a XYZ.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

So narci. All I need is just an opinion. Imagine a drop info and leave situation, like polls.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> The issue here is that you think I am a manipulator and liar. So you are discrediting everything I say.


Ironic for you to say that, since you discredit everyone's opinions/judgments because they do not match with your opinions/judgments.


> Will you let other people vocalize their opinion.


I am not preventing anyone else to post here, I do not control people's PCs/minds.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

> Don't make a thread that says "What do you think is my personality type?" if opinions are not allowed.


They are. And ou can put a good case forward genuininely but this is just what you might have personally interpreted from what you've seen. If someone feels that that isn't them, then you can ask why, but there isn't much arguing you can do.

Also Ursi, you have to expect that other people can type you differently on here without it being an attack.

God, this is why I mistyped as ENFJ. #awesomepeacemakerI


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

> All I need is just an opinion. Imagine a drop info and leave situation, like polls.


Okay,I will try another way,you said that you don't identify with any type,but earlier you said that you are happy being ''istj''.

Does that mean you identify with being an Istj,but there are things in the mbti istj personality that you really can't relate,if that is the case tell me what do you don't agree with so we can work with that.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> If someone feels that that isn't them, then you can ask why, but there isn't much arguing you can do.


We did (me and some others), however ursi only justified not being an ISxJ due to "not wanting to be put into boxes/categories" and said that they didn't believe in typology as it is "restraining".


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Narci thinks I felt attack. That was HIS perception and reality. No matter what I say, he won't take my truth. Imagine having a kid asking you..... ARE WE THERE YET 13X. Eventually emotions will show.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't have the patience to go in circles tbh.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Meep.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> I don't have the patience to go in circles tbh.


Tell me why you believe you are not ISxJ then?
Or tell me why you believe you are a certain type?


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Cold: Yep.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

There is way more but I thought this would be enough. Look up.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

so... where was I?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Considering I have taken the mbti tests and not getting consistently ISTJ (and I don't remember what questions I answered differently). I just think it's weird. I always told people I'm an ISTJ for a year since joining forum. People tend to tell me I am something else.


Have you read up about cognitive functions or even type descriptions i.e. how types operate?
Or have you only done mbti tests like these ones?:
https://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test
Free Jung Personality Test (similar to MBTI / Myers Briggs)


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I will give my opinion on his personality. ISFJ


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok , let's take it from the top.

*BTW wo/man what's up with you editing and deleting your post so often?*

You asked to be typed.


> What do you think is my personality type?





> I want to be typed. But I want to be typed ACCURATELY.


Yet you said,


> lol, why do I feel like I am just jamming myself into a category?





> What's the whole point of being one type one day and another type another day? That's not accurate. Done that with the mbti test. Hence I am here.





> Taking the test or not. Results don't matter.


*YOU EDITED YOUR RESULTS OUT, I SAW THEM, YOU GAVE THE IN-DEPTH RESULTS OF THE FUNCTIONS*


> Summary Analysis of Profile
> By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP
> Last edited by ursi; Today at 02:50 PM.


 What are you talking about?????? WTF


> Seriously. I either get claimed by all types or disowned. NOTHING NEW!





> I clearly voiced my opinion that I do not like typist





> lol. You can check with Cold. I told him I actually enjoy being an ISTJ. Your argument is now moot.


*THEN WHY DID YOU GET RETYPED AND WHY DID YOU START THIS THREAD????*


> thank you bwn, explaining to narci that I understand myself more than him is like pulling teeth.




______________________________________________________
Your point on


> Wait. Back up. Didn't I tell you guys how I felt about the test before I even submitted this. Men and their Ti problems.


*WOULD NOT AFFECT THE SCORE*


*So you ADMIT that you were giving a hard time and that you are a kid.*


> I really didn't mind taking the test, you silly rabbit. TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS!





> thanks narci. I got my stubbornness from my daddy=)





> I want the BLUE PILL NOW!!!









> thank you bwn, explaining to narci that I understand myself more than him is like pulling teeth.






ursi said:


> You can check out the INTP forum. I asked many questions there.


I checked it.

You asked:

_Why did the INTP decide to have 3 kids (ISTJ, INTJ, and INTP)?
***Why would an INTP have children?
Why is there a big difference in action between the INTP (creator) father and INTP child? Compared to the father, did the child have a purposeless life? Or, did the child, like the father end up having kids trying to fix the problem but end up messing the world up too?
***What would an INTP ghost do?
***My INTP mind wants to know. Will an INTP ever get to see sweet Jesus again?
***Why did I become the monster I never wanted to be?
***Why did the INTP kill himself?
***How can I get the INTP out of me?
***How do you get rid of the INTP virus?_

All the *** were "omitted" by you. (DELETED)
You said many, I count 9. Maybe many compared to your post count? Nope, 9/2,020=*0.45%*
BTW, WTF are these Q's wo/man.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

It would be nice to have an ISFJ in here to validate me.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Guys, I even posted my test results that narci had me take. There is no point in talking about this anymore other than me feeling pushed into a box.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> hey cold: you said I don't give off an ISTJ vibe right?


That's just my very subjective point of view same as why I had trouble seeing azure as Infj,its not relevant to typing you.
What I perceive is not important,its what you personally identify with.Thats why we are asking you questions to determine your type.

If you would just take this seriously and answer properly my post,it would be easier or did you lie when you said you were good being Istj?

If you didn't lie,then I don't see the point of this question.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> here is no point in talking about this anymore other than me feeling pushed into a box.


If you don't like being pushed into a box,don't do a thread asking your type and wasting people time only to say:

''I don't like being categorized!!1!! ''


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I am using Ti against Narci right now. :laughing:


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> If you would just take this seriously and answer properly my post,it would be easier or did you lie when you said you were good being Istj?
> 
> If you didn't lie,then I don't see the point of this question.


I think it's just down to laziness, 
ursi did not even read anything you posted related about ISxJs, nor when I posted about INxPs.
I think ursi just wants an easy answer i.e. we type for him/her.

It's probably why s/he only asks for the type itself rather than why s/he is that type.



> My Ne is strong.


Why is it strong? what about Ne do you relate to? 



> I only use Te execution at work.


What kind of things do you do at work that would indicate usage of Te?



> I am using Ti against Narci right now, iggying him. I am not reading a single thing he says right now cuz he's not listening to me.


That is not Ti.
I am listening to you, you just happen to edit a lot post my posts.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

theres a difference between: You already said you are not one thing and then being pushed to the right direction. Versus. being push to the wrong direction because people think you are a manipulative liar.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> theres a difference between: You already said you are not one thing and then being pushed to the right direction. Versus. being push to the wrong direction because people think you are a manipulative lair.


There's a difference between asking for help and then listening to the feedback to asking for help and then suppressing feedback.
You are currently doing the latter as of now.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> I don't agree with tradition and laws
> I am not imprinted by Si, but I have a good memory
> My Ne is strong.
> I only use Te execution at work.
> I am using Ti against Narci right now, iggying him. I am not reading a single thing he says right now cuz he's not listening to me.



Okay good,the thing about tradition.Its mostly a stereotype because Si isn't about just following your culture's tradition,its more about following your own very subjective rules that you established in the past and you still follow.Its what strong Si and Fi does I think.

Personally,I'm not a big follower of tradition nor do I agree with every law and I am confirmed Istj so there's that.

About your Ne being strong,mmh well I don't see that too strange as Ne is in our function stack,did you read what I posted where they explain Ne as inferior function?It talks about it in much more depth than I could explain in the video too.Does it apply to you?

The thing about Te,I can relate to that,I don't use Te _that much_ while at home.I don't see anything that really conflit with being Istj so far.

Like I said,am pretty sure you skipped all the material I posted,it talks about te-ne-si way better than me.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Like I said,am pretty sure you skipped all the material I posted,it talks about te-ne-si way better than me.


Here's some other good videos about it (even though he some times rambles on about stuff):





















Missed out Fi/Ti because meh. I think knowing your dominant, auxiliary and inferior is enough.
Tertiary is only important if you are in a loop, which would change your stance on auxiliary.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I prefer this one,1 hour long,but hey if you're going to stick around Perc,its worth it to find your type.






This one is pretty good too,see if other things don't match.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

cold, you hounded me about rules one time. I forgot what thread.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

can someone tell narci, he helped wayyyy too much. I gave him chocolates already. :dry:


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

*I'm trying again*

I got this from here:


> http://personalitycafe.com/personal...6-simplified-mbti-preferences-assessment.html


Try it out.
*Bold, Italic, and underline* The ones that MOST relate to you.
Extravert Characteristics 

* Gregarious 
* Assertive
* Talkative
* Social/outgoing
* Likes groups, parties, etc.
* Energized by interaction
* Expressive & enthusiastic
* Volunteers personal information
* Distractable
* Has many friends
* Easy to approach 



Introvert Characteristics

* Energized by time alone
* Private
* Keeps to self
* Quiet
* Deliberate
* Internally aware
* Fewer friends
* Prefer smaller groups
* Independent
* Not socially inclined
* Enjoys solitude
* Thinks before speaking



Sensing Characteristics

* Concrete
* Realistic
* Lives in the present
* Aware of surroundings
* Notices details
* Practical
* Goes by senses
* Factual 


Intuitive Characteristics

* Future-focused
* Sees possibilities
* Inventive
* Imaginitive
* Deep
* Abstract
* Idealistic
* Complicated
* Theoretical



Thinking Characteristics

* Logical
* Objective
* Decides with head
* Wants truth
* Rational
* Impersonal
* Critical
* Thick-skinned
* Firm with people
* Driven by thought 


Feeling Characteristics

* Decides with heart
* Dislikes conflict
* Passionate
* Driven by emotion
* Gentle
* Easily hurt
* Empathetic
* Caring of others
* Warm


Judging Characteristics

* Decisive
* Controlled
* Good at finishing
* Organized
* Structured
* Scheduled
* Quick at tasks
* Responsible
* Likes closure
* Makes plans 


Perceiving Characteristics

* Adaptable
* Relaxed
* Disorganized
* Care-free
* Spontaneous
* Changes tracks midway
* Keeps options open
* Procrastinates
* Dislikes routine
* Flexible


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I actually watched majority of those video.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> cold, you hounded me about rules one time. I forgot what thread.


Huh?don't renember.
What do you mean by that?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> can someone tell narci, he helped wayyyy to much. I gave him chocolates already.


Close this thread then if you no longer want help.
If you don't want help from us then go self-study since you ignore both mine and Cold's help on finding your type.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

ursi said:


> I actually watched majority of those video.


So you watched a video that is over a hour long in 4min?


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

*answered*


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

I said most of the videos. I don't like using absolute words.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> current status: Currently playing per-c mafia.


lies, you died!


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Shinny, what type would you say Ursi was if you had to guess?


Can't really say since most of my encouters with her have been "sexual"(which in my opinion should continue), but to me she seems like she is part of the reactive triad. I would say 8 like myself but 1 might be there as well. I never actually read the thing. I'll go read it now and tell


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Can't really say since most of my encouters with her have been "sexual"(which in my opinion should continue), but to me she seems like she is part of the reactive triad. I would say 8 like myself but 1 might be there as well. I never actually read the thing. I'll go read it now and tell


...In terms of MBTI.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Ne as Creative Function


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

> lies, you died!


Ha lol

Anyway, I havent bothered to read it all, but from this thread and the post omitting, do you guys ever consider that Ursi is nothing more than a troll? (Possibly one of the best  )

ENTP!!!!!!!


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Ur-si is reading...


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

BWN you will always be the number 1 troll

Anyway I see a lot of Je and Si 

ISxJ seems about right. Most likely ISTJ


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

bwn. That would be the easiest way out and tell everyone to go home. Any objections?


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

ursi returns


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Ne as Creative Function


That would indicate ESxJ.

*Just one more:*

*Leading Role:*

* *





*Ne*

* *





The individual is skilled at generating sense of novelty, inspiration, and intellectual interest and curiosity in others and using his own enthusiasm to inspire and motivate others to see different options open before them. He easily sees parallels between different concepts, situations, people, attitudes, and topics, draws connections across different fields of knowledge and social groups, and dabbles in multiple interests and hobbies at once. He picks up information on the fly and is usually the first to find out about something with his intellectual curiosity being insatiable. Perceiving different options and opinions, he debates them to find out where the truth might lie. He enjoys the beginning stages of just about anything - new projects, new information, new skills, new books and movies, experiencing new people and relationships. Preparing for and launching something new is seen as having greater value than the process of experiencing what one already has and finishing what one has begun. The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him. Instead of taking care to finish things and tie up all loose ends, he tends to drop things when he can't handle them any longer or realize that he has neglected them for too long (this might be equally related to suggestive introverted sensing).




*Ni*

* *





As a base function, Ni generally manifests itself through a lack of direct attention to the world around oneself, and a sense of detachment or freedom from worldly affairs. This can lead to a highly developed imagination and very unique mental world, but it can also result in a great deal of laziness and apparent inactivity. Because the individual gets his or her primary information about the world through mindful simulation of events, a person with leading Ni may be able to thrive in situations where data are scarce, or where he or she lacks the usual prerequisite experience. However, this may also become a disadvantage if the person becomes overly reliant on his mental simulations while disregarding attaining actual experience in areas that interest him, turning down opportunities without trying them out which leads to boredom. The ability to transcend the axis of time and understand the cause and effect relationships that occur is also a feature, sometimes resulting in the ability to accurately predict general future trends and outcomes of certain events.




*Se*

* *





The individual feels at home among people who are actively doing something and interacting with each other directly (visibly), and is able to organize people, move them around as necessary, and guide them in achieving a specific goal. He or she likes a measure of deference and malleability in others, since it allows him to "make things happen" the way he wants them to happen. He has high awareness of his surroundings and is usually keenly aware of changes of physical and material nature around him. He is quick to access boundaries and perceptive of when others are moving onto "his turf" and where there lie potential conflicts of interests over material resources. Being highly aware of his reality and confident in the present actual state of events, he resolutely moves forward to achieve his own goals. He typically wants to make all decisions that concern sensory aspects of his life for himself: what he will do, wear, eat, look like, etc., and resents any attempts by others to make these decisions for him (conflicts over sensing). However, he is willing to make use of other peoples' suggestions, advice and ideas, as long as he plays the most visible role. He usually values first hand experience, lives life experiencing it "on his own skin", and will gladly teach it to others whom he sees as less knowing and aware of the realities.




*Si*

* *





A strong ability to recognize internal physical states in themselves and others, to understand how these states are reached and how to recreate and avoid certain states. Individuals who possess Si as a base function are drawn to situations that satisfy their inner physical impressions and try to eliminate those conditions that are incongruent to their senses. Whenever Si base function individuals are taking part in something that involves recognizing, recreating, or analyzing physical states, they feel a great deal of personal power and enthusiasm.

The avoidance of discomfort is one of the primary motivations of these types. Feelings of internal discomfort can arise from a tense psychological atmosphere, working too hard and sapping the body's resources, being pressured by other people or by numerous "things to do," and from unsatiated or oversatiated physical needs. These types tend to quickly recognize and be quite vocal about discomfort that arises and either take clever measures to dissipate it or simply get out of whatever is bothering them. They are very receptive to other people sharing feelings of discomfort with them and can help alleviate the tension and offer good solutions.

Si leading types are constantly adjusting themselves to their environment (which includes the people around them), and rarely have any fixed ideas about what is "appropriate" to desire in a given situation. Often their own body language seems smooth and confident when it comes to dealing with physical aspects of reality. They are able to assess people's need, but they do so on their personal basis. It is enough for something to "feel right" for them to justify it. This behavior may seem random to outside observers, since it is concomitant with weak Ni.




*Fe*

* *





The individual is always in tune to the unifying and harmonizing aspects in the constant flow of reality that he perceives surrounding him, and responds to these sensitively, spontaneously and directly. He seeks out and creates activities where people are totally invested and engaged in what they are doing, as well as concepts and ideals that will allow people to feel united in their values and purpose. Something's value for him is directly tied to how much coactive zeal it inspires. He is highly proactive about steering the flow of events into the direction he himself considers ideal. He may, for example, try to lighten a tense atmosphere with jokes and optimistic statements, as happens in case of ESE, or, conversely, get people to be serious and concentrated if they are too carefree during a crisis situation or try to instill a sense of purpose if they are too demotivated as happens in case of EIE. Nevertheless, he believes in full investment, for him there are no half-measures.




*Fi*

* *





The individual sees reality primarily through static personal ethics and stable interpersonal bonds between individuals, including himself, where the status of such interpersonal bonds is determined by his personal ethics. The individual is very confident in evaluating the ethical or moral qualities, and their consistency, of other people. This makes the individual seem "judgemental" or "self-righteous" to people less so inclined. If he has difficulty in deciding the status of a personal relationship, he will take action to try to reach a conclusion but if that continues to elude him, he will regard the relationship as not worth it. His own sense of constancy in personal ethics and in his relationships with others is a very strong factor in his sense of self-worth. Fi in this position implies the ability to almost instantly recognize whether someone is a friend or an enemy, whether they are demonstrating good will or ill will, and whether they are drawn to or repelled by the individual.




*Te*

* *





Extroverted logic as base function is manifested as a need to accumulate factual information, also from external sources such as books, second-hand information, etc, on matters of personal interest or of professional activity. This also gives these types confidence on being well-informed on the same matters, which enables them to enter arguments related to them with confidence on their knowledge, which may come across as arrogance to others. Another manifestation is an evaluation of external reality - work activities, world events, finances, procedures, personal relationships, conversations - from the point of view of factual accuracy and "making sense" and efficiency. It leads to an inclination to be proactive in increasing the efficiency and reasonableness of the external world, as well as a sense of self-worth connected on being involved and productive in activities seen as useful, profitable, or that increase one's knowledge base. To give out information that the individual knows not to be factually accurate is disturbing and avoided as much as possible.




*Ti*

* *





The individual views reality through the lens of logic, immediately recognizing the correctness and appropriateness of things and their proper place in reality and in his system of views and behavior. He freely makes logical assertions, often exaggerated, about new information and experience. He holds highest those rules to which exceptions do not exist, and is a habitual critic of people or things that don't follow a set of rules, whether they are those accepted by the community, or his own, or even the other person's. Although he is able to adopt others' rules, his own are always the last word, and these are subject to continual refinement. Often seen as "demanding", due to high standards.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Keep telling people I'm not a troll :dry:

Aren't you going to contest ENTP?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Keep telling people I'm not a troll


According to you:
Troll = Dick.

And you are a dick, so I can only assume you being a troll too.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

omit post


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

narci, Te


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

> According to you:
> Troll = Dick.
> 
> And you are a dick, so I can only assume you being a troll too.


I second this. Whenever you two are involved this just ends up being spam


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> According to you:
> Troll = Dick.
> 
> And you are a dick, so I can only assume you being a troll too.


All trolls are dicks but not all dicks are trolls....

Muwahahaha


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

ursi said:


> Don't hate. Congratulate.
> 
> I made it to the infraction forum. i would thank myself but only 1 INFP gave me a backhanded thumbs up. :dry:


You did??? OMG I have to check this!

If it's true .... Senpai <333


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

> Original Post:
> pulling an ursi


PAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH it is and all!!!!


----------

